# Lost One Of Our Dog's - Not For The Squimish-



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Ok this is hard for me to write. We were just hanging out around the house this last weekend when some kids knocked on our door and told us that a coyote had hopped the fence and had our dog. This is a six foot chain link fence that he cleared and it was about 2 in the afternoon. Well we went running over to the neighbors house where everyone was standing to find our chihuahua Pretty Boy dead. He was the last of our litter of puppys and the only one we kept. My wife is pretty broke up about it, he was her dog. We live in a semi rural area and do get coyote's, possuims, skunks and sometimes bobcats and a occasional mountain lion. It's because we are close to the river and their water source. After we buried him some of the neigbors got togethere and we found out that some cats and some chickens were also missing. It turns out this coyote is using our area for his feeding ground. Well me and another neigbor who lost 2 cats decided to keep a eye out and get the coyote. So yesterday I was working around the house and what did I see the coyote checking out the chickens next door, this is about 8 in the morning. I ran into my bedroom grabbed a shot gun out of the closet and took off after it. It got away he was just to quick. Again about 3, I was outside and happened to look out toward the easment and there he was again. Again I grabbed the shotgun out of the closet but he got away again. This morning I was sitting on the chair drinking a cup of coffee and happened to glace out the window. What I saw was the same animal walking down the dirt easment between the houses. Again I grabed the shot gun, this time it was by the back door, and took a couple of steps outside and waited for him to get into a safe place to shot. I got him, it knocked him down but it didn't stop him he took off. My wife said it was the loudest alarm clock she ever heard. So time will tell if he comes back but it did make me feel a little better getting revenge against this coyote. Sorry if this offends anyone but the neighbors and us have lost a lot of pets and other animals in the last couple of weeks. Kirk


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss. Coyotes are tough critters. I remember a friend in college telling me how coyoyes had called out one of his dogs when camping, and they got him by the belly. On another note, my brother lives in eastern Washington and he's got three large huskies that I believe have some wolf in them. They hear the coyotes calling, and they take off into the pasture. They routinely come back with blood soaked jaws. They love hunting coyotes which is great because my brother has never loast a chicken. I hope that you at least got enough of him so that he won't come back any time soon!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Bummer Kirk. Hopefully that coyote is pushing up daisys somewhere.


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

aplvlykat said:


> Sorry if this offends anyone but the neighbors and us have lost a lot of pets and other animals in the last couple of weeks. Kirk


Hey, you had to do what you had to do !









Sorry for the loss of your beloved pets.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Not a pleasant way to lose a pet, really sorry to hear that.

Sounds like that coyote got a little bit too used to an easy food supply and too comfortable around humans, probably best in the long run you got him.

Mike


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

aplvlykat said:


> Ok this is hard for me to write. We were just hanging out around the house this last weekend when some kids knocked on our door and told us that a coyote had hopped the fence and had our dog. This is a six foot chain link fence that he cleared and it was about 2 in the afternoon. Well we went running over to the neighbors house where everyone was standing to find our chihuahua Pretty Boy dead. He was the last of our litter of puppys and the only one we kept. My wife is pretty broke up about it, he was her dog. We live in a semi rural area and do get coyote's, possuims, skunks and sometimes bobcats and a occasional mountain lion. It's because we are close to the river and their water source. After we buried him some of the neigbors got togethere and we found out that some cats and some chickens were also missing. It turns out this coyote is using our area for his feeding ground. Well me and another neigbor who lost 2 cats decided to keep a eye out and get the coyote. So yesterday I was working around the house and what did I see the coyote checking out the chickens next door, this is about 8 in the morning. I ran into my bedroom grabbed a shot gun out of the closet and took off after it. It got away he was just to quick. Again about 3, I was outside and happened to look out toward the easment and there he was again. Again I grabbed the shotgun out of the closet but he got away again. This morning I was sitting on the chair drinking a cup of coffee and happened to glace out the window. What I saw was the same animal walking down the dirt easment between the houses. Again I grabed the shot gun, this time it was by the back door, and took a couple of steps outside and waited for him to get into a safe place to shot. I got him, it knocked him down but it didn't stop him he took off. My wife said it was the loudest alarm clock she ever heard. So time will tell if he comes back but it did make me feel a little better getting revenge against this coyote. Sorry if this offends anyone but the neighbors and us have lost a lot of pets and other animals in the last couple of weeks. Kirk


You did the right thing. That day, it was your dog. Another day, some cats or chickens. Another day, well, maybe a small child.
Bob


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, my heart is aching. My daughter co-worker lost both of her chihuahas last year one night when she was outside with them while they went potty. They in the country. 2 coyotes quickly grabbed them. So sad.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Very sad indeed and I'm sorry for your loss. The coyotes are becomming more and more aggressive due to the declining rabbit population here in SoCal. Shooting that one was a good idea as it seems as though it was getting used to an easy meal. Hopefully there won't be any others in your area for a while.


----------



## skylane (Oct 28, 2007)

need to send some of them to colorado to eat some prairie dogs...........another one of the pests of the world........rate right up there with mice and mosquitos


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm sorry for the coyotes - but even more sorry for the loss of your dog.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

My DH's family lives in Poway, Ca and have had several encounters with Coyote. They lost one cat several years ago and see them almost daily. It was particularly bad right after the Witch Fire because there was no food for them at all.

I am terribly sorry about your dog - I would have done the same thing.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I would have done the same thing too. We have a Yorkie and I am constantly listening out for hawks during the day and owls at night to make sure I keep her inside when they are around. I have heard of many small animals falling prey to them and my heart breaks for you.

Darlene


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Kirk,

I too am so sorry to hear about the loss of Pretty Boy. I agree that you absolutely did the right thing in trying to take out that coyote....I would have done the same thing myself.

You are both in our thoughts and prayers during this sad time.


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Kirk,

I'm sorry for your loss. You are in our thoughts. Rest assured that your Pretty Boy is romping with new found friends at Rainbow bridge.

Take care,

Dan


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks all. Like I said my wife took it hard because it was her dog and I miss him also. He was always very playful and a lot of fun. The other dogs which are his mother and father are lost, they keep looking for him. They keep going back to the section of fence where he was grabbed. Sandy our bigger dog was his playmate and she is just wandering around trying to play like she use to with him with the other two dogs. The one I think who misses him the most is one of our cats. They use to run around the back yard and play a sort of tag. They would at any time hide and at the last moment spring and tackle the other. Well the cat tryed that with our male chihuahua and he didn't like it at all. Anyways the coyote has not been seen and again thanks. Kirk


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Very sorry to hear about your loss, nature can be cruel. It is always a shame when man and nature fight for the same area, I'm sure I would have done the same but it doesn't bring back the little guy unfortunately.

Steve


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Sorry for your little dog. We have also had our share of problems with coyotes. We lost a 5day old baby calf I had been working with and 3 of my barn cats. I am thankful my neighbor shot it. I still hear the pack of them running deer. It is a scary sound to be out and hear them running at night. We had one try to get in the barn and get our pups we had shut up in there. My DD was able to get off a shot at him and send him scooting. I hope you do not have any more trouble with them. And I think you did the right thing to shoot it.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I could not imagine going through what you went through regarding the loss of your pet. That must have been horrible, and I am truly sorry that you, or anyone, would have to experience this. As far as the coyote, he got what he deserved, and I am glad that you persevered and got him.


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Sorry bout your dog. By the way a Marlin 30-30 with a 3x9 Simmons scope will give you a bit more satisfaction next time.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

'You did the right thing. That day, it was your dog. Another day, some cats or chickens. Another day, well, maybe a small child.
Bob"

How prophetic, Bob. I am listening to the news right now, and they are reporting a coyote grabbed a two year old child and nearly made off with her. This was in Alterra Park, Chino Hills, San Bernardino County, CA.

Sluggo

More: 5/2/8 Chino Hills, CA. A nanny pulled a 2-year-old girl from the jaws of a coyote Friday when the animal attacked the toddler and tried to carry her away in its mouth, officials said.
The girl was playing in a sandbox at Alterra Park in Chino Hills in San Bernardino County. Around 10:30 a.m., the caretaker heard screaming and saw a coyote trying to carry the child off in its mouth, officials said.
The babysitter grabbed the child and pulled her from the coyote's grasp, the sheriff's department said in a statement. The coyote then ran off into nearby brush.
The child suffered wounds to her buttocks and was taken to Chino Valley Medical Center and was later released, director of nursing Anne Marie Robertson said. She was later transported to Loma Linda University Medical Center to receive the rabies vaccine.

http://www.examiner.com/a-1373084~14_month...SoCal_park.html

http://www.varmintal.com/attac.htm


----------



## shimonts (Nov 8, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> So sorry for your loss, my heart is aching. My daughter co-worker lost both of her chihuahas last year one night when she was outside with them while they went potty. They in the country. 2 coyotes quickly grabbed them. So sad.


We're from Toronto, Canada, and we live in the city. We never seem to have any problems, that I know of. I'm so frightened to go to California now because of these stories. I have a little shih-tzu and two dandie dinmont terriers, and I'm wondering how you avoid this...or can you???? From your description, it sounds like this woman had her chihuahas on a leash too. How awful.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Sorry about your loss. I hope the only thing you felt when you shot the coyote was "recoil" from the shotgun...


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

ColoradoChip said:


> On another note, my brother lives in eastern Washington and he's got three large huskies that I believe have some wolf in them. They hear the coyotes calling, and they take off into the pasture. They routinely come back with blood soaked jaws. They love hunting coyotes which is great because my brother has never loast a chicken.


Now, that's a good story. Bet he doesn't worry about anybody abducting the kids either.


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

Sorry about your baby. We have a 7lb chi chi and she is daddys girl. I dont know what I would do w/o her. You did the exact thing I would have done. Its hard but get you another baby asap. Chihuahuas are awesome.


----------

